# Working and living at Akrotiri ( School/Garrison)



## Namibia45 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi , does anyone work at or have any addvice about Teaching at Akrotiri school and living at the Garrison ? is it a good school to work at and is the Garrison a nice place for our 4 kids ? 
Thanks for any help .


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

guess you were looking at the same job as me, in terms of information I have never found out much about bases thru expat forums


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

deks36 said:


> guess you were looking at the same job as me, in terms of information I have never found out much about bases thru expat forums


Not sure about the job at all but I can assure you that living on the Garrison would not be a problem at all. Most things are catered for and it is a very comfortable lifestyle. I am ex-services and had 2 tours in Cyprus. 

One small point... it is Episkopi Garrison but RAF Akrotiri.... would not look good on an application to mix those two up. 

Good luck for the job application to both of you.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Try and get a copy of the Cyprus Forces Lifestyle magazine, loads of information about the bases, working there, and community activities.


----------

